# What do you need to have ready before a mediation?



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

What should be on my list of things to expect for mediation? I haven't made an appointment yet, and I'm sure I'll find out when I call, but any information from those out there who've been through it would help!


----------



## confu?ed (Feb 2, 2012)

the most important thing is that your partner needs to be willing to goto mediation - after your first appointment, you will have a better idea of the process and time line.


----------

